# Svolta Lazio: c'è Sarri. Pronto triennale.



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.

*Repubblica conferma: è Sarri il favorito per la panchina della Lazio, 3,5 mln per 3 anni e si arriva all'accordo.*


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

Se vabbè, buonanotte.

Se perfino la Lazietta riesce ad arrivare a Sarri...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351676 ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.



Peccato avrei sperato che rimanesse senza panchina, magari ad ottobre se le cose si mettono male almeno c'è qualcuno di libero.

Comunque Sarri, per stile, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi. E' anche un vincente. Il Chelsea di Tuchel ha molto delle cose lasciate da Sarri (mentalità Europea)


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351680 ha scritto:


> Peccato avrei sperato che rimanesse senza panchina, magari ad ottobre se le cose si mettono male almeno c'è qualcuno di libero.
> 
> Comunque Sarri, per stile, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi. E' anche un vincente. Il Chelsea di Tuchel ha molto delle cose lasciate da Sarri (mentalità Europea)



Tifó, Sarri come &#8220;stile&#8221; è tutto ciò che non vuole il Milan.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351680 ha scritto:


> Peccato avrei sperato che rimanesse senza panchina, magari ad ottobre se le cose si mettono male almeno c'è qualcuno di libero.
> 
> Comunque Sarri, per stile, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi. E' anche un vincente. Il Chelsea di Tuchel ha molto delle cose lasciate da Sarri (mentalità Europea)



Se le cose dovessero mettersi male prenderanno Sheva, Nesta. Questi sono i profili.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2351684 ha scritto:


> Tifó, Sarri come “stile” è tutto ciò che non vuole il Milan.



Che poi è la stessa cosa che si diceva per la Juventus. Orrore, non è nello stile Juve. Però il benzinaio ha vinto lo scudetto, mentre con l'uomo di gran stile Pirlo l'hanno perso.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2351695 ha scritto:


> Che poi è la stessa cosa che si diceva per la Juventus. Orrore, non è nello stile Juve. Però il benzinaio ha vinto lo scudetto, mentre con l'uomo di gran stile Pirlo l'hanno perso.



L'unico stile che conta è quello delle vittorie. Tutto il resto, da ridere a crepapelle.


----------



## Solo (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351676 ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.


Vediamo che mercato gli faranno, ma è una cattiva notizia.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351676 ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.



l'ho detto, nella pezzenteria ci casca (apposta) solo lo zio Elliott.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351680 ha scritto:


> Peccato avrei sperato che rimanesse senza panchina, magari ad ottobre se le cose si mettono male almeno c'è qualcuno di libero.
> 
> Comunque Sarri, per stile, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi. E' anche un vincente. Il Chelsea di Tuchel ha molto delle cose lasciate da Sarri (mentalità Europea)



Tranquillo che a ottobre ci sono liberi Bonera,Nesta,Sheva,Donadoni.


----------



## Djici (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351676 ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.



Beh devono cambiare molto per avere una squadra adatta a Sarri.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

*Repubblica conferma: è Sarri il favorito per la panchina della Lazio, 3,5 mln per 3 anni e si arriva all'accordo.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351686 ha scritto:


> Se le cose dovessero mettersi male prenderanno Sheva, Nesta. Questi sono i profili.



Ma perché dovrebbero mettersi male ?


----------



## numero 3 (30 Maggio 2021)

Interessante....Con la capacità di Tare di scovare talenti sconosciuti e usato sicuro se azzeccano qualche acquisto saranno una bella mina vagante del campionato con vista Champions


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2351702 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che mercato gli faranno, ma è una cattiva notizia.



che mercato vuoi che faccia lotirchio


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2351796 ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbero mettersi male ?



Perchè basta conoscere il calcio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351800 ha scritto:


> Perchè basta conoscere il calcio.



Ma guarda relativo, la storia del calcio ha insegnato che esistono eccezioni. 
Chi qui dentro ( me incluso ) avrebbe scommesso su una qualificazione Champions a Dicembre 2019 fatta da Pioli ? 
Invece se non ci fossero stati 1000 infortuni avremmo addirittura lottato per lo scudetto, il calcio è imprevedibile.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2351726 ha scritto:


> Beh devono cambiare molto per avere una squadra adatta a Sarri.



Infatti. Vorrei capire che ruolo giocherebbero luis Alberto e correa per esempio nel modulo di Sarri.
La Lazio è una squadra costruita per le ripartenze tipiche del gioco di Inzaghi.
Sarri è totalmente diverso, basando tutto sul possesso palla


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2021)

el_gaucho;2351818 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Vorrei capire che ruolo giocherebbero luis Alberto e correa per esempio nel modulo di Sarri.
> La Lazio è una squadra costruita per le ripartenze tipiche del gioco di Inzaghi.
> Sarri è totalmente diverso, basando tutto sul possesso palla



Ma questa è un pò una vulgata, dai.

Alla fine Sarri si è sempre adattato all'ambiente ed ai club allenati. Il Napoli era diverso da Chelsea, che a sua volta era diverso dalla Juve. Credo non avrà problemi alla Lazio. Anzi, è un ambiente forse ancora più adatto a lui.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2351702 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che mercato gli faranno, ma è una cattiva notizia.



E invece è una bellissima notizia, perchè il campionato italiano diventa più competitivo. Noi dobbiamo vincere perchè facciamo meglio degli altri e non perchè gli altri si indeboliscono. Non mi stancherò mai di combattere questa mentalità da perdenti.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Maggio 2021)

Sinceramente sono sorpreso che la Lazio riesca a prendere Sarri. Era uno dei due nomi fattibili (insieme a Spalletti) che non mi dispiaceva per un eventuale dopo Pioli.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351821 ha scritto:


> Ma questa è un pò una vulgata, dai.
> 
> Alla fine Sarri si è sempre adattato all'ambiente ed ai club allenati. Il Napoli era diverso da Chelsea, che a sua volta era diverso dalla Juve. Credo non avrà problemi alla Lazio. Anzi, è un ambiente forse ancora più adatto a lui.



Al Chelsea non si è mai adattato. Lo so per certo. Quell&#8217;anno avevo l&#8217;abbonamento a Stamford bridge.
Tutto l&#8217;ambiente voleva che giocasse con due centrocampisti in mezzo per far giocare Kante al meglio, ma lui ha insistito con il 4-3-3.
Non ha mai voluto cambiare modulo neanche quando le cose a metà stagione stavano precipitando.
Stampa e tifosi non lo hanno mai sopportato e lui non ha mai fatto niente per farsi volere bene. Lo prendevano in giro con il Sarri-ball.
La società non lo ha esonerato in corso perché non avevano alternative pronte, ma già programmava la stagione successiva con Lampard
Era una storia nata male e finita peggio, nonostante i buoni risultati.

Tornando alla Lazio, se lo accontenteranno almeno in parte, per me può fare benissimo. 
Ma lui su certe cose e&#8217; irremovibile. Quindi ottimo colpo per la Lazio, ma se lo mettono nelle condizioni giuste.


----------



## Solo (30 Maggio 2021)

rossonerosud;2351822 ha scritto:


> E invece è una bellissima notizia, perchè il campionato italiano diventa più competitivo. Noi dobbiamo vincere perchè facciamo meglio degli altri e non perchè gli altri si indeboliscono. Non mi stancherò mai di combattere questa mentalità da perdenti.



In generale sono d'accordo, ma per me la priorità rimane riportare il Milan al top. Una volta che siamo al top sarei felicissimo se tutte le altre si rinforzassero e avessimo un campionato fortissimo. Ma prima ci servono un paio d'anni di soldi CL per consolidare la nostra posizione, per cui se gli altri si indeboliscono per noi è un vantaggio. Al momento sembra che la corsa per la CL il prossimo anno sarà ancora spietata con la quota qualificazione facilmente sopra 70 punti e battaglia fino all'ultima giornata.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351677 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, buonanotte.
> 
> Se perfino la Lazietta riesce ad arrivare a Sarri...


E ci fanno sempre credere che noi siamo il club più poveraccio ed, intanto, pure la Lazio prende un buon allenatore. Che tristezza!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Maggio 2021)

Con Sarri possono seriamente puntare allo scudetto o, quantomeno, ai primi tre posti.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2351859 ha scritto:


> In generale sono d'accordo, ma per me la priorità rimane riportare il Milan al top. Una volta che siamo al top sarei felicissimo se tutte le altre si rinforzassero e avessimo un campionato fortissimo. Ma prima ci servono un paio d'anni di soldi CL per consolidare la nostra posizione, per cui se gli altri si indeboliscono per noi è un vantaggio. Al momento sembra che la corsa per la CL il prossimo anno sarà ancora spietata con la quota qualificazione facilmente sopra 70 punti e battaglia fino all'ultima giornata.



Comprendo il tuo punto di vista ma comunque non sono d'accordo. Un campionato al rialzo, con tutte le squadre che si rinforzano, sarebbe un pungolo anche per Elliott, che a quel punto sarebbe costretto a spendere di più se non vuole restare fuori dalla Champions. E può spendere, visto che il fair play finanziario è sospeso. Un altro problema che non consente alle italiane di crescere e di tornare ai fasti degli anni Ottanta e Novanta è lo stato pietoso del giornalismo italiano. Nessuno che incalzi Elliott sugli investimenti, nessuno che critichi Gazidis per la sua incapacità di aumentare il fatturato tramite nuove sponsorizzazioni. Senza critiche non si cresce. Non voglio fare il paternalista o il nostalgico, ma pur con tutti i difetti derivanti dal nostro modo di essere (modo di essere italiano intendo), negli anni Ottanta e Novanta le cose funzionavano meglio: non per niente la Serie A era il Top al mondo. E in quegli anni nessuno si sarebbe sognato di sperare che Maradona andasse via dal Napoli così da indebolirlo, o Van Basten dal Milan. E infatti il campionato italiano era il top e dominavamo anche in europa. Uno può dire: "Eh ma allora i presidenti italiani investivano". Vero, sicuramente allora giravano più soldi, ma come dimostra il Bayer Monaco si può vincere anche con minori investimenti. Altrimenti Manchester City e Psg avrebbero dovuto vincere la champions ogni anno, da 12 anni a questa parte, e invece non ne hanno vinta neanche una. COMINCIAMO A CAMBIARE LA MENTALITA': Ronaldo alla Juve? Bellissimo. Messi all'Inter? Stupendo. Neymar alla Roma? Fighissimo. il resto verrà di conseguenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2351796 ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbero mettersi male ?



Più che altro perché mandare via un tecnico che ha chiuso in pratica a 80 punti e secondo in classifica. Conte a 12 mln e passa? Che ti chiede la luna e poi siamo punto e capo dopo un paio d’anni? L’unico da prendere, in caso di addio clamoroso di Pioli, sarebbe stato Allegri. Gli altri valgono Pioli o meno.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351676 ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: svolta Lazio, è Maurizio Sarri il favorito per la panchina del club biancoceleste. Pronto un contratto triennale.
> 
> *Repubblica conferma: è Sarri il favorito per la panchina della Lazio, 3,5 mln per 3 anni e si arriva all'accordo.*


.


----------



## kipstar (30 Maggio 2021)

devo dire che non me lo aspettavo....


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351686 ha scritto:


> Se le cose dovessero mettersi male prenderanno Sheva, Nesta. Questi sono i profili.



bonera


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2351816 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda relativo, la storia del calcio ha insegnato che esistono eccezioni.
> Chi qui dentro ( me incluso ) avrebbe scommesso su una qualificazione Champions a Dicembre 2019 fatta da Pioli ?
> Invece se non ci fossero stati 1000 infortuni avremmo addirittura lottato per lo scudetto, il calcio è imprevedibile.



appunto che è imprevedibile che potrebbero mettersi male.
te lo sei detto da solo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2021)

Gira e rigira: 

- Juventus: Allegri 
- Inter: Inzaghi 
- Roma: Mourinho 
- Napoli: Spalletti 
- Lazio: Sarri 
- Atalanta: Gasperini 

Le prime 6 hanno tutte allenatori ultra collaudati e vincenti (di cui Sarri, Mourinho, Allegri che potremmo definire tranquillamente di respiro europeo).
Forse quello che convince di meno, per fortuna, è Inzaghi all'inter. 
Comunque sia, è gente che finisce regolarmente in zona Champions.

Io confido in Pioli, ma posso dirvi con assoluta certezza che almeno a livello di "manico" partiamo sotto.
E non è un bene.


----------



## princeps (30 Maggio 2021)

Pessima notizia: ottimo allenatore


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351686 ha scritto:


> Se le cose dovessero mettersi male prenderanno Sheva, Nesta. Questi sono i profili.



o Bonera


----------

